# meldahl



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

hit the damn tonight from the shore, river is way down and no current to speak of. caught an 18" sauger on first cast of a white curly tail never got another hit. shad and river shiners everywhere. seen two boats jigging for a couple of hours but i didnt see them boat any fish


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

We need rain in the worst of ways. It would help to bring the river up and flush out all the creeks. It won't be too much longer. A little rain and cooler water temps then it may change.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Fishing in the Markland Pool, the area between Markland Dam and Meldahl Dam, has been extremely tough the past few weeks. The strange phonomena is that back around Labor Day, the hybrids and whites were busting up on shad in the jumps, and fishing was pretty good if you were in the right place, at the right time. Since then it has steadily gone downhill. 

Our early fall trips were yielding from 12 to 20 fish, but our most recent trips are netting us 2 or 3 per outing. The fish are very scattered, and the shad are no longer schooled up - the direct opposite of what we normally see at this time of the year.

My other concern is the lack of those chuncky largemouth/spotted bass that keep things interesting, that have been pretty much non-existant this year.

I'm sure that a rain and river-raise would change things dramatically, but right now it's tough times for this river fisherman lately.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree things can get really tough with lack of current. I hope how
soon it rains. Going to fish the meldahl pool tomorrow for some
crappie. Would like for the sauger to get started but going to need some
current.


----------

